# New Charity - Saving dogs in Spain



## modernians (Feb 25, 2011)

This is my first post, but I would really appreciate some advice. We work with a charity based in Spain, that saves dogs, mainly podencos and galgos, from the killing stations. These killing stations are very basic and consist of a gas chamber like in Nazi Germany.

Anyway, we have just created a website for the cause and would really appreciate your feedback. The site is Help Dogs 

Please let me know your comments and opinions.


----------

